# Post Pictures of Yourself For Me To Spank To



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2011)

I like our little section of Dims here. And since I like it so much, I really want to make it the most efficient board it can be. So on those lonely nights, it's a pain in the ass to scroll through a 500-page thread to find a hot piece of ass.

So if you could all just post a hot picture of yourself to make a communal spank bank, my loins would thank you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 20, 2011)

Question: are others allowed to butter their loins with these pictures as well?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Question: are others allowed to butter their loins with these pictures as well?



Indeed, sir. Hence "communal spankbank." SPANKING FOR EVERYONE
I HAVE DECREED IT.
LET IT BE SO.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 20, 2011)

After seeing your blown out shorts picture, I realize your loins are very powerful and it would be a bad idea for us to anger them. Let the cam whoring begin people.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I like our little section of Dims here. And since I like it so much, I really want to make it the most efficient board it can be. So on those lonely nights, it's a pain in the ass to scroll through a 500-page thread to find a hot piece of ass.
> 
> So if you could all just post a hot picture of yourself to make a communal spank bank, my loins would thank you.



I'll get my camera...brb!


----------



## Broadside (Jul 20, 2011)

Well what do you want me to wear handsome? :batting:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know if I posted this already or not. Spank away ladies, and gentlemen.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know if I posted this already or not. Spank away ladies, and gentlemen.


 

You two need to start your own man-love thread. 

Man, I hope Zowie gets home soon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2011)

Not really risque but one of my favorites of myself.and yes I DO have that bra in four colors.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Not really risque but one of my favorites of myself.and yes I DO have that bra in four colors.



Nom. Can't rep you yet though. *sigh*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread needs more thong.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Not really risque but one of my favorites of myself.and yes I DO have that bra in four colors.



Quite lovely...and love colors 

Risque is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This thread needs more thong.



Very nice.

And I agree, MORE THONG!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This thread needs more thong.



Spank bank replenished :smitten:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 20, 2011)

Paco, someone took this photo of me last week. Enjoy!!


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 21, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This thread needs more thong.



Fappity fap fap


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm seeing a lot of posts but not alot of pictures 

/dissapointed


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 21, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i'm seeing a lot of posts but not alot of pictures
> 
> /dissapointed



So start posting!  I mean, at least Sassy did his part...  Although I am still trying to figure out exactly what's going on in the crotch area of that sketch...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 21, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> So start posting!  I mean, at least Sassy did his part...  Although I am still trying to figure out exactly what's going on in the crotch area of that sketch...



Funny you should mention that.... the crotch just split.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 21, 2011)

My contribution is coming soon. You will not be disappointed. In even putting on my sexiest facial expression EVER for you.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 21, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Funny you should mention that.... the crotch just split.



So what you're saying is that your goodies are readily accessible? I don't know what else Paquito could possibly need in a masturbation thread...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 22, 2011)

My eyes are just _screaming_ *"I want you."*







Don't break it, now...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2011)

soo at first I was like all nom nom






and then I was all like want to share?





its a roasty toasty (pan fried sandwich) with cheese and grainy mustard for your sexy fapping pleasure


----------



## Melian (Jul 22, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Paco, someone took this photo of me last week. Enjoy!!



So sexy....seven inches good, even.


ETA: I just saw Carla's pic and.....I did break it. :S


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in my own spank folder. FACT.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 23, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'm in my own spank folder. FACT.



You make me want to be a creepy cougar.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 23, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'm in my own spank folder. FACT.




That's why it's sometimes called self-love!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jul 23, 2011)

Wasn't there already a Nekkid thread?
Oh well, here's my contribution:


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 23, 2011)

Just for you Paquito. 





Ignore the Nintendo power and Casino Royale posters...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 23, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Just for you Paquito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. The posters add to the allure. 

P.S. This is going in my spank bank


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 23, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No. The posters add to the allure.
> 
> P.S. This is going in my spank bank



Maybe I'll post some more...


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 25, 2011)

I have nearly fapped myself into a coma... THANK YOU PAQ!!!


----------

